# 2006 ATF Full flush - how to???



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys

I would need to change my ATF soon and wanted to go full synth. Now, from the service manual, it keeps sating that some of the oil stays in the converter - approx 4.5 liters. Since I will be going full synth, I prefer doing a full flush so the question here is how do I flush the remaining ATF from the Torque Converter???

thanks,
Joel.


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

I had read this method on another site and I tried it - I did an ATF change to synthetic and then drove for approx 100 kms, and then did another change with synthetic ATF. 

I used Royal Purple Synthetic ATF. 

This method should get synthetic ATF to most of the transmission. You may want to change a third time after driving another 100 kms.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the advice. This will be my last option. I would really like to flush out most of the old oil to avoid a mix of old mineral and new synth. I just put my hands ona a mitsubishi manual and they do show a procedure to flush 95% of the oil. I need to validate with Nissan if this method is compatible. Basically, you flush the pan and put the plug back. Next, unplug the hose from the cooler, aim it towards the pan, with transmission in neutral, start the engine, this flushes out the torque. There are several other steps that I do not recall exactly (its all on photocopies) but in the end, I should have flushed around 8l from the 8.5l.
I will try to keep you guys posted on my findings.


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

I just flushed my trans. yesterday after buying my first X-trail. Put it neutral and removed drain plug... seemed to drip drain forever!!!, removed left rad trans line and flushed into pan while adding more into trans while idling in neutral.

once oil came out clear (red), I re-connected line and adjusted oil level, vehicle shifts awesome now.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks mate, that's exactly what I was looking for


----------

